# 7mm08



## doubledroptine08

just got a different 7mm08 and am wonderin what bullet u all shoot i have used 120gr prohunter an ballistic tips and 140gr bt and gamekings

my dad picked up some 130gr speers any experiance. :sniper: :beer:


----------



## Sask hunter

I shoot 139 hornady interlock behind 4350 with 44 grains


----------



## Bernie P.

For deer size 140gr-150 is good.Larger game 160-175.Varmints-110-120.I shoot both 7x57 and .280 but these are good choices for any of the 7mm cals available.Good luck!


----------



## William lammers

I have used Noslers, and ballistic tips work fine, for Elk , Deer (Blacktail), an other small game...shot placement, always! It is a fine caliber, and I enjoy the light recoil...a bonus...Good luck and good hunting


----------



## iwantabuggy

Bernie P. said:


> For deer size 140gr-150 is good.Larger game 160-175.Varmints-110-120.I shoot both 7x57 and .280 but these are good choices for any of the 7mm cals available.Good luck!


I agree with you.


----------



## mrb

I have been hunting with my 7mm08 for the past 10+ years, from Alaska to my home state of PA, I have used winchester silver balistic tips in the 140 gran combo, with one shot kills an all game I hit where I should, and have never lost an animal with it!, from 5 yrs out to 450yrds on a caribou( it dropped in its tracks) and on about 40+ whitetails over the years!
But truth be told, I shoot this load, due to it group under a half inch, its the load my gun like the best! and its a good bullet too, But I would have to say all things are the like, you need to pick your target of game, and match the bullet to that, then take a few of the better bullets out there, and see what your gun shoots the best.
Then that is what I would hunt with!, barnes, swift,nosler,hornady, and many others all make great bullets for all different types of game, its up to you to do you homework, and then shoot them to see what shoot best!


----------



## doubledroptine08

i have shot a few loads in my gun and i found that my gun like the 130gr. speer bullets. it shoots great out of my gun maybe i will try the 120gr sierra bullet. i will post the results when i take and shoot my gun again. thanxs for all the suggestions :sniper: :beer:


----------



## Ron Gilmore

You should seriously look into the TSX Barnes 120 gr. Core bon loads them in this for factory ammo as well as 140gr and Fed loads them in 140gr as well.

Having seen what the 120 does with the 120 gr on whitetail I highly recommend them.

The 120 can be hand loaded as well and will perform well out past most peoples ablity to accurately shoot.


----------



## bnbrk94

I had good luck with the 140 grain win ballistic silver tips on a couple does last year. I will be trying the 140 grain fusions this year as my rifle seems to really like em. Tikka T3 7mm-08


----------



## jchedj

April 2009
7mm-08 loads info 
Remington Varmint 24" barrel
( each load killed deer between 100 and 200 yds )

100 yd less than 1/2 " groups center to center on bench rest

AA 2520 ( 40 gr ) 140 grain Soft Point Boat tail bullet
AA2520 ( 37.9 gr ) 150 grain Comb Tech Silver Tip and Red Poly Tip Boat Tail
AA 2520 ( 38.5 gr ) 165 Nosler Ballistic Tip Boat Tail
IMR 4895 (37 gr ) 165 grain Nosler ballistic Tip Boat Tail
AA 2520 ( 36.4 gr ) 162 grain Hornady A-Max
AA 2520 ( 35 gr ) 168 grain Berger Match

Best Overall Shot...100yds...AA 2520 ( 37.9 gr ) 150 grain Combined Technolgy Silver Tip Boat Tail .253" 3 shot group center to center

Best 200 yd shot AA 2520 ( 35 gr ) 168 Berger Match Boat Tail .7568 " 3 shot group center to center

March 2009 = Playing with new Hodgdons H 414 powder loads with 162 grain A Max bullets.
So far best 5 shot group linear end to end .786 " best 3 shot center to center .516"
Best 200 yd group 162 grain A-Max and H 414 ( 43.5 ) .725 " 3 shot group

Primers CCI Large Rifle # 200

Hope this helps someone who prefers to load his own


----------



## JIMINYCHRISTMAS

Only downfall of the 08 is that you won't need to buy another rifle EVER. I have 3 remington 700s. Shoot nice.. I hunt primarily whitetail and it destroys them. Favorite loads are Federal Accubond 140, TSX 140. Best thing about shooting the 08 is feeling the recoil of a .223

Best wishes


----------



## deacon

mrb said:


> Iused winchester silver balistic tips in the 140 gran combo, with one shot kills an all game I hit where I should, and have never lost an animal with it
> But truth be told, I shoot this load, due to it group under a half inch, its the load my gun like the best! and its a good bullet too, But I would have to say all things are the like, you need to pick your target of game, and match the bullet to that, then take a few of the better bullets out there, and see what your gun shoots the best.


Diddo, silver balistic, my son is 100%, cannot say enough about the 7mm08 - nice light gun with excellent accuracy


----------



## jchedj

I am really glad that most of America has NOT discovered the 7 MM - 08

There is always bullets , brass and powder available for handloading. The stores always have 140 grain ammunition in stock.

I , for ONE , KEEP MY BIG MOUTH Shut about the 7mm-08 when I'm in public and always agree with the OTHER GUY that his rifle and bullet selection is better than my 30-06 loads.

SEE , I didn't mention the 7MM-08 , did I ?


----------



## jchedj

Been getting a kick out of my 7mm-08 loads and groups at the range.I even found a bench rest 300 yrds facility near home.

Ran into a few professional 6mm BR fellas and they informed me that some of my powders are temperature sensitive.
My winter loads will not perform in the same manner in the summer.

They have more details on 6mmbr.com

I hope their articles on powders will help any of our members who lose consistency in their shots and can't undersatnd why.

Have a safe , fun filled Christmas holiday with your families

JC in Texas


----------



## texcl

I have always used 140gr bullets because that is what my ruger will shoot best with, I have only recovered one bullet and it was a quartering away shot, my mom uses this rifle now but I'm looking to upgrade to one of the new winchester model 70 featherweights in 7mm-08, the ruger is so inaccurate we have to pass on 200 yard shots, she passed up a 6x6 on the 1st day of season and never saw him again. My mom is recoil sensitive and loves the 7mm-08 even with hot 140gr and 150gr loads the recoil is not an issue.


----------



## 308

120gr. game kings


----------



## doubledroptine08

well deer season is over its been over for a bit but i have been busy lol, so i used the 130 gr speer hot cors and they did great i hit two does and both had alot of trauma by the entrance and exit wounds. one doe i flipped cause i hit here in the neck so im completly satisfied in my load thankx for all of the imput from everyone :beer:


----------



## manybeards

I've shot a 7mm 08 for years. Ideal for deer sized game. last year I bought a Browning X Bolt Stainless in the caliber,and topped it with a silver Zeiss Conquest 3-9.... I shoot factory Hornady in 139 gr BTSP,and it performs flawlessly in this new rifle. Minimal recoil with a quick recovery for follow-ups.


----------



## swampthing

jchedj said:


> I am really glad that most of America has NOT discovered the 7 MM - 08
> 
> There is always bullets , brass and powder available for handloading. The stores always have 140 grain ammunition in stock.
> 
> I , for ONE , KEEP MY BIG MOUTH Shut about the 7mm-08 when I'm in public and always agree with the OTHER GUY that his rifle and bullet selection is better than my 30-06 loads.
> 
> SEE , I didn't mention the 7MM-08 , did I ?


I hear ya!!!! I hate my wimpy little 7mm-08, 7X57, and 6.5 sweede....They are terrible. They don't go through enough lead or burn enough powder to ever keep the ammo companies going. The 30-06 should be the standard starter round, and they can move up to something that will "git-r-done" from there


----------



## jchedj

I never ever thought I'd replace my Remington 700 BDL 24 " Varminter barrel rifle in 7MM -08. BUT I DID. this rifle is now in " COLLECTORS STORAGE "

I just bought a 7mm-08 SF limited edition fluted barrel by Remington. Stainless Steel and put my 6-18 X 50 mm Swarovski BR scope on it. A great two piece scope mount that does not shift the scope is DNZ Game Reaper....I'm banging 220 gr 30-06 with no scope shift whatsoever. Midway USA got it in stock.
I am getting the very same groups that I did with the Varminter Barrel. I was able to take down a 90 lb West TX antelope at 733 yards using 162 grain AMAX. The only modification that I did was to replace the recoil pad with a shot gun waffled recoil pad. Better grip on my hunting clothes.

I want to continue to thank each and every hunter out there that keeps this 1,000 yard shooting tool a secret.

Next month I am going to shoot at a 1,000 yard Buffalo Shooters Range...1,000 yards....now ther's a dream come true. They set up several steel targets.

To those who did use my favorite hand loading information I need to update one load...IMR 4895 should not be used in TEmps above 75 F. Use H 4895 from Hodgon at higher temps , same powder charge.
I use H 4895 during spring and summer target practices at 300 yards in TEXAS at days of up to 90 F...then I go some AC and become a couch potato.

" FREEDOM IS NOT FREE, YOU have to preserve it every day...run your infamous LAWYERS in Washington DC outta town....your grandkids will be glad you did " :thumb:


----------



## texcl

I always used 140gr remington core-locs. they never failed and were the most accurate ammo tried. I think the 7mm-08 is very under rated and inheretly accurate.


----------



## Hornetfan

I prefer the 120 gr nosler bts
heres a pig i took bout a week ago


----------



## jchedj

People who have kept up with me have read the fact that becuse of arthritis and older age I have had to give up hunting.

I now Shoot at a range out to 300 yds fixed bench rest. Therefore I only shoot competition rifles.

I just purchased a brand new Remington 700 CDL with a 24 " Stainless Steel Fluted hunting rifle that I am converting to another 7MM-08 target rifle. SHILEN Barrels is going to remove and replace the factory original barrel with a Heavy Varminter Stainless Match grade barrel.

The best appraised price I can get for a non used new 7MM-08 barrel is $ 250. cash

Serious inquiries only please.


----------



## jchedj

I did it , I finally did it.....I learned new lessons for an old dog.
Shooting at 1,000 yds has taught me that bullet / powder recipies for 200 to 500 yds are not worth their charge at 800 to 1,000 yds.
Having set the scope for 1,000 yards I fired three 5 groups of 162 grains Hornady AMAX
H414 ...hit
H 4895...short 7 to 9 feet
IMR 4895...short 4 to 6 feet

H4895 and IMR 4895 , the hold over the target was from 4 to 9 ft , nearly aiming at the top of the berm
I also learned that investing in a Swarovksi Scope was worth the price difference. At 10 power the Swarovski was better than the Leupold VX-3 Target model at 14 power.

However the Leupold is mounted on a Savage Custom Heavy Varmint Barrel 30-06....H 414 perfomed better in 30-06 than H4895 and IMR4895 at 1,000 yds. Sierra 160 grain Hollow Point Game King

Gents , If you do any Antelope or Ram hunting then I urge you to find a range that offers 1,000 yds target practice.

Boy those missed shots of 20 plus years ago were in fact " Misses due to Ignorance of the laws of Ballisitics " and not my shooting skill. I also should not have sold that " Rifle of all Rifles" It was not the rifles fault.

Signed
the Old Dog who learned new lessons
JC Hedj


----------

